# Bluejeans LC-1 RCA cables?



## admos

hey guys,

 first, i can understand that cable is important in a HiFi system, so i will not use the cables come with the amp.

 i am trying to find a decent dual RCA cable between my audiophile soundcard and amp(hopefully LDII+). since the good review about bluejeans cables in this forum, i am interested about it. but also, i found Monster cables sold on samedaymusic.com are just $10-$15 depends on different length.(http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--MONI100) 

 please recommend some cables (<$40) for my rig. i know there are some people in this forum use LDII or LDII+ with their soundcard, so please share some ideas here, thank you~~


----------



## wjat

monster cables are overmarketed


----------



## infinitesymphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *admos* 
_i am trying to find a decent dual RCA cable between my audiophile soundcard and amp.

 please recommend some cables (<$40) for my rig._

 

How about the Blue Jeans Cable LC-1?


----------



## Sovkiller

Blue Jeans will be good enough, honestly....


----------



## Saint_1

Blue Jeans are good.
 Also check out the Belden 89259 IC from Heartland Cables, only $55 with Eichmann Bullets(!), and really one of the best deals out there.
 Also the Signal Cable Analogue II $49/pr (more like $75 if you want Eichmanns).
 The Element Musical II (only $59 with Bullets) is another stellar deal.
 You can't go wrong any of the ICs mentioned... except the Monster Cable... very, very wrong.


----------



## admos

thanks guys!!

 i think i will choose Bluejeans, cos that is the price i can afford for cables,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have you ever used this cable made by Turbo?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *admos* 
_thanks guys!!

 i think i will choose Bluejeans, cos that is the price i can afford for cables,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have you ever used this cable made by Turbo?



_

 


 Blue Jean Cables are great specially at their price, now all my ICs are by them. Turbo makes great cables and ICs, you can not go wrong with Turbo.

 At the end of the day a lot will be decided by your wallet, eye candy, and what you hear (hopefully).


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Blue Jeans are very 'industrial' looking cables, so be aware of that when you place your order. But if looks isn't an issue for you, then by all means go for BJC.


----------



## admos

thanks guys!

 how about this one? i like this appearance and also heard someone recommend their ICs. besides, this also just cost $30..

http://www.heartlandcables.com/shop/...roducts_id=245


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Saint_1* 
_Blue Jeans are good.
 Also check out the Belden 89259 IC from Heartland Cables, only $55 with Eichmann Bullets(!), and really one of the best deals out there.
 Also the Signal Cable Analogue II $49/pr (more like $75 if you want Eichmanns).
 The Element Musical II (only $59 with Bullets) is another stellar deal.
 You can't go wrong any of the ICs mentioned... except the Monster Cable... very, very wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Honestly I don't know what is the big deal with the Eichmann bullets, IMO they offer a very poor contact, only in one point, I preffer any other manufacturer by a good margin, including cheap ones, those plasticy and horribly colored plugs are not my cup of tea at all, and over this are pretty expensive...


----------



## TKO

Quick question - not contrary to your opinion but am curious as to why you believe this is the case? I continue to see posts in these forums that criticise Monster Cables. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Saint_1* 
_Blue Jeans are good.
 You can't go wrong any of the ICs mentioned... except the Monster Cable... very, very wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The manufacturing of the Monster Cables is to, or exceeds, industry standards using >99% OFC, in essence the same or better engineering then the other cables you mention. 

 Perhaps, they are overmarketed or overpriced, which is fine, but are they sonically inferior to the other cables around their price point? And if so, please point me to the references that demonstrate this.

 Given the list of musicians, studio engineers, etc. who swear by their products, I find it bizarre that they would use inferior products:

Monster Products - Users

 Please note that I have no affiliation with Monster, and do not have any of their cables (yet?). 

 Thanks in advance.

 Cheers.


----------



## Sovkiller

Monster (same as Bose) are overpriced, but not that bad, BTW I listened the other day the triports in target, with a source that really sucked, and honestly I have heard a lot worst sound from other very well know brands, of course you can do better with your money, no doubts...

 BTW there are others that are a 5 to 10 times more expensive, and at the end, they are similar approaches, with a fancy jacket and people beleive all the opposite, just becasue of marketing and audiophile yada yada ...


----------



## TKO

Sovkiller,

 Ok thanks. I fully comprehend the reason why Bose has earned it's poor reputation (given it's dismal frequency response and its unwillingness to publish its frequency response specifications etc.) for certain products, and deservedly so. 

 I would think if one could find a good price for certain Monster cables they would/could be good value.... For example Monster Cable THX Ultra 4ft 600 stereo audio RCA BEST for this price seems like a good deal, in comparison to it's retail price of $50.... The engineering seems pretty solid. I think I will buy one (at this or a similar price) to see how it sounds/functions/integrates. Will post back..

 Cheers.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Monster (same as Bose) are overpriced, but not that bad, BTW I listened the other day the triports in target, with a source that really sucked, and honestly I have heard a lot worst sound from other very well know brands, of course you can do better with your money, no doubts...

 BTW there are others that are a 5 to 10 times more expensive, and at the end, they are similar approaches, with a fancy jacket and people beleive all the opposite, just becasue of marketing and audiophile yada yada ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Welly Wu

Just a follow up on the LC-1s that I received: they are terrific for the value and sound a bit "clinical" in the straight wire, apply gain way. I do not hear any roll off in the frequency extremes and the midrange is clear without sounding as forward or rich in euphony compared to my Cardas Golden Reference interconnects. Based off of my memory, I would say that the LC-1s are better than the Belden 1505F stereo cables and they are quite flexible. I am a very happy owner. I would recommend them to others as a step above the cheap stock cables that come with most mass market consumer electronics available for sale at big box stores.

 I still believe that the sound differences between the LC-1s and my extremely expensive Cardas Golden References are noticeable, but very small in magnitude.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a follow up on the LC-1s that I received: they are terrific for the value and sound a bit "clinical" in the straight wire, apply gain way. 

 I would recommend them to others as a step above the cheap stock cables that come with most mass market consumer electronics available for sale at big box stores.

 I still believe that the sound differences between the LC-1s and my extremely expensive Cardas Golden References are noticeable, but very small in magnitude._

 

I'm also a big fan this cable and at times felt similarly to Welly about the clinical aspect but after some months don't think of it as clinical exactly. It's certainly not bright or unbalanced but it is the most detailed and revealing cable I've heard, more so than the big Nordosts. Well, with all the weaknesses of human perception and memory, I did my best to compare.

 In addition to being "a step above the cheap stock cables" I'd go much further and say the LC-1 is a step above many reference audiophile cables, with differences being really quite small of course.

 (On a side note for speaker listeners the 10 gauge Belden from BJ can be outstanding if used bare wire. I took off the terminations and "wow" talk about pulling out the much abused phrase "veils removed". Seriously, spades and bananas are real bottlenecks. Now I'm wondering if I should bypass my binding posts. This 'simpler connections is better' mini revelation has had me remove power conditioning for my amp and suck juice straight from the wall--very refreshing! Who said our AC is dirty anyway? Where did this idea come from? Audiophilefoolishness?)


----------



## milkpowder

The LC-1 is a very good cable. In my system, I hear an increase in bass volume compared to my Chord Cobra 3. Overall though, I prefer the sound of the Chord, which is more dynamic and resolves details better, albeit at a significantly higher price (more than double). The LC-1 is great for its price, but obviously, you could do better if you can afford to pay more. I'm pretty interested in the Signal Cable Silver Resolutions. For $99, you get silver + Bullets. To me, that's great value too, but not as good as the LC-1. One caveat about the LC-1, they're pretty inflexible and require a great deal of space behind them.


----------



## dura

Well, I have and like the LC-1 and they are very good for their price, but I also own some more audiophile IC's (like vd Hull the first ultimate, Audioquest coral etc. etc.) about 5-10x the price and they are better. 
 The LC-1 is -to my ears in my system- a lively sounding cable with a large bass and a big soundstage but misses refinement in the mids and has some grain in the treble. 
 So IMO while the LC-1 is really good value it's not, like some say, one of the best cables available regardless of price.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LC-1 is -to my ears in my system- a lively sounding cable with a large bass and a big soundstage but misses refinement in the mids and has some grain in the treble._

 

That's a very good description of the sonic characteristics of the cable. I'm going to have a listen to them now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So IMO while the LC-1 is really good value it's not, like some say, one of the best cables available regardless of price._

 

Agreed.


----------



## milkpowder

Right, the highs just aren't as crystal clear as I'd like. Is this what you mean by grain? It seems like they're not as "holographic", textured, etc...


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, the highs just aren't as crystal clear as I'd like. Is this what you mean by grain? It seems like they're not as "holographic", textured, etc..._

 

agree sounds kind of dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer the old BJC, well 1505F I believe


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_misses refinement in the mids and has some grain in the treble. 
 So IMO while the LC-1 is really good value it's not, like some say, one of the best cables available regardless of price._

 

I blind listened to it against a Nordost Frey and honestly wouldn't bet my lunch money on which was which. 
 In hindsight, I suppose I could have tried harder......but didn't think it that important at the time.
 No point in arguing about any of this though, I'm just giving my experience for the record.


----------



## Welly Wu

Yup, these BJC LC-1s have crazy bass and sound stage. There is no midrange grain, but there is a bit of treble hash. Listen, I have the RSA HR-2 with the AD797 op-amps so I can't be sure if it is the headamp or the cables. This has got to be the most detailed and resolution is even better than the Cardas GR. I still have not been able to sell those cables off neither. Audiogon...no buyers. Head-fi...no buyers. Damn. Oh well.

 These are my real reference ICs. For all of you that are reading and want to try them out, do it. I love these ICs for their superior materials and build qualities and low price. I'm listening so deep into the music with my Ue-10 PRO it's like dissecting frogs using lasers or something like that. Ha ha ha.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup, these BJC LC-1s have crazy bass and sound stage. There is no midrange grain, but there is a bit of treble hash. Listen, I have the RSA HR-2 with the AD797 op-amps so I can't be sure if it is the headamp or the cables. This has got to be the most detailed and resolution is even better than the Cardas GR. I still have not been able to sell those cables off neither. Audiogon...no buyers. Head-fi...no buyers. Damn. Oh well.

 These are my real reference ICs. For all of you that are reading and want to try them out, do it. I love these ICs for their superior materials and build qualities and low price. I'm listening so deep into the music with my Ue-10 PRO it's like dissecting frogs using lasers or something like that. Ha ha ha._

 

everything is all nice except the cable is not musical. But its a good reference point as always. I find LC1 in length of 5-6ft gave enough cap to roll the high off a little which made the sound much more palatable.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_everything is all nice except the cable is not musical. But its a good reference point as always. I find LC1 in length of 5-6ft gave enough cap to roll the high off a little which made the sound much more palatable._

 

You're saying the *L*ow *C*apacitance-1 cable's sound changes when extended from 3 feet to 5 feet? 
 No offense intended but I daresay that'd be quite a remarkable event.

 I sure hope you get those Harbeths.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're saying the *L*ow *C*apacitance-1 cable's sound changes when extended from 3 feet to 5 feet? 
 No offense intended but I daresay that'd be quite a remarkable event.

 I sure hope you get those Harbeths. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

at 3ft the high was intrusive. at 5ft the increased cap which rolls of the high a bit and made the whole cable more tolerable


----------



## Sovkiller

Sell it to me, with all the highs rolled... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i give you 10 bux for it...


----------



## digihead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... I'm listening so deep into the music with my Ue-10 PRO it's like dissecting frogs using lasers or something like that. Ha ha ha._

 

Wow...that sounds like a crazy experience. I honestly don't know that I could enjoy something like that. I find that seeing into the music too far just leads to overanalyzing the music and for me that takes the fun out of it.


----------



## mlhm5

Somehow they labeled feet in inches but nevertheless, great cables. There are $2k interconnects which appear use the same connector. You won't be thinking about building your own after you see these.

 "100 % shielded pure copper braiding with teflon shielded center conductors, wrapped in a midnight blue outer jacket with silver connectors."

Fully Shielded Cables w/ Teflon Insulated Gold Connectors

 $12.37 for a pair of 3' cables. The 6' are on BO for a quarter. They have 12' and 1.5' lengths also.


----------



## Welly Wu

Beware of the New Jersey tap water!


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sell it to me, with all the highs rolled... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i give you 10 bux for it..._

 

I think the LC-1 does encounter some audiophile snob factor. At $31 it can't be taken seriously by some. Were a zero added bringing it to $131 suddenly it'd be on par with the best and a tremendous "bargain". 

 Heh, some moron would be burning it in and pulling out their 'blacker backgrounds' lexicon of cliche's and singing praises.


----------



## Welly Wu

The whole boutique audiophile cables and power conditioners market is a sham for unsuspecting buyers. Audition before buying is a must. I still have my BPT power conditioner, custom power cord, and Cardas Golden Reference cables and they sound no better than sticking my electronics into the wall and using the Volex 17604 and BJC LC-1s or 1505Fs. I still have trouble hearing major hyperbolic sound quality differences and I just got tired of being everybody's whipping bitch on the subject matter.


----------



## mlhm5

Agreed. 

 Unlike visual memory, acoustic memory is like vaporware and more easily fooled. You can recall every detail of you girlfriend's face but probably cannot recall anything but the basic musical details of your favorite song.


----------



## dura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agreed. 

 Unlike visual memory, acoustic memory is like vaporware and more easily fooled. You can recall every detail of you girlfriend's face but probably cannot recall anything but the basic musical details of your favorite song._

 

you have a point about acoustic memory, but that doesn't necessarily means that there are no qualitative differences between cables.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Welly Wu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The whole boutique audiophile cables and power conditioners market is a sham for unsuspecting buyers. Audition before buying is a must. I still have my BPT power conditioner, custom power cord, and Cardas Golden Reference cables and they sound no better than sticking my electronics into the wall and using the Volex 17604 and BJC LC-1s or 1505Fs. I still have trouble hearing major hyperbolic sound quality differences and I just got tired of being everybody's whipping bitch on the subject matter._

 

You know Welly I'm sort of embarrassed to admit this but I only recently bypassed my ("passive" non-current limiting, non-dynamics limiting) power conditioner and plugged my amp into the wall. Sheesh what I've been missing all this time. 

 Power conditioners, power cords and cables survive on the premise that they are filtering out bad, noisy, grungy AC. How would anyone know if they had bad AC? I'm starting to wonder if there is such a thing as bad AC. The wall sounds clean as a whistle to me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unlike visual memory, acoustic memory is like vaporware and more easily fooled. You can recall every detail of you girlfriend's face but probably cannot recall anything but the basic musical details of your favorite song._

 

This is why people think they hear the affects of burn-in. The same recording doesn't sound the same to me on different occasions but some write with genuine conviction about things that may not even exist. I honestly don't know why many audiophiles are so resistant to the magnitude of the role psychology and biology play in their listening.


----------



## libertine

Cheers for the info in this thread guys, I decided to order a pair.


----------



## threEchelon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Power conditioners, power cords and cables survive on the premise that they are filtering out bad, noisy, grungy AC. How would anyone know if they had bad AC? I'm starting to wonder if there is such a thing as bad AC. The wall sounds clean as a whistle to me._

 

You should consider Universal Power Supplies. I haven't heard one but Matt Carter would tell you about how amazing his ~$100 Belkin UPS is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





; he's tried power conditioners but didn't like the sound, in fact he's selling his power conditioning unit. He started a thread about the Belkin unit in this forum.

 Here's the thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...ghlight=belkin

 Philodox bought one too, but didn't post impressions.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *threEchelon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should consider Universal Power Supplies. I haven't heard one but Matt Carter would tell you about how amazing his ~$100 Belkin UPS is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; he's tried power conditioners but didn't like the sound, in fact he's selling his power conditioning unit. He started a thread about the Belkin unit in this forum.

 Here's the thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...ghlight=belkin

 Philodox bought one too, but didn't post impressions._

 

Thanks for the recommendation but power conditioner/surge are pretty far down on my list right now (I think the AC is fine sounding/I've never had anything ever get smoked). I did read through the Tripp-Lite thread awhile ago and that was some interesting stuff but I'd be in with the Bryston guy in having an amp that can deal with power anomalies. Later I may be pulling 600-800 watts so a true sine wave ac/dc/ac ups might be quite a beast. Beast of burden.


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the LC-1 does encounter some audiophile snob factor. At $31 it can't be taken seriously by some. Were a zero added bringing it to $131 suddenly it'd be on par with the best and a tremendous "bargain"._

 

Where, exactly, did you add that zero?


----------



## eyeteeth

LOL. you're right. I must have been distracted. Think of it this way: bad math, perfectly appropriate for the audiophile cable world.


----------



## pabbi1

Precisely. No one else could have stated it better, nor have meant it more.

 X2


----------



## eyeteeth

Oops.


----------



## pabbi1

Me? I was agreeing with your analogy... and signing on... what missed?

 Oy.


----------



## eyeteeth

Oh, OK. Sort of obscure; I must have my wires crossed, I misinterpreted. 
 Apologies to ya Pabbi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## libertine

Recieved cable + given about 10 hours burn in and can already hear why this cable is compared to $100 ones. I would recommend ppl tried this first before spending on a more expensive one.


----------

